# Poor Thing



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

how heartless is this?

CCTV shows owner abandoned limping dog - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

This was in the paper the day it happened and it's sad but today's mirror states they have had so many people phone to adopt the dog that she has now got a potential home waiting and homes for other dogs in the kennels where she went


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Breaks my heart


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in Karma......the dog deserves a better home and will hopefully get one now.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

disgusting, and it only had to have its really long claws cut, thats why it was limping. was a lovely dog.
michelle xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sick,how can anyone be so cruel,probably got a new puppy


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Funnily enough, I've just posted on this subject "Ginger's owner found" from an article in one of today's papers. Lucky for Ginger (Brandy) she'll get a nice new home because lots of people want her.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope that heartless b******d is found and punished ,thank god the office staff were watching and took the poor little soul in !!!

Please god he hasnt got children ,they will be found abandoned if they dare to want any care or attention !!!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

poshmog said:


> I hope that heartless b******d is found and punished ,thank god the office staff were watching and took the poor little soul in !!!
> 
> Please god he hasnt got children ,they will be found abandoned if they dare to want any care or attention !!!


Yes, he has been found. He's an alcoholic apparently.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes they have found the owner and the woman driving the car who is 'petrified' that she is going to get in trouble. They are from Preston and went all the way to Weymouth to dump poor Brandy.


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

truly astounding :shocked::skep:
Could afford petrol to Weymouth but not nail clippers or a visit to PDSA or Social for financial help, please, got to be sociopaths :confused1:

brandy/ginger wishing you warm fire, comfy bed, lush food and lots of walks and cuddles :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

lisa0307 said:


> I'm a firm believer in Karma......the dog deserves a better home and will hopefully get one now.


How very true!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i believe that britain,known as a nation of animal lovers is going in the opposite direction rapidly


----------

